# Old Fuji Team



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's my old model fuji team equiped with full red..


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice ride, but the handle bar tape makes me dizzy :crazy:


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Pfft, it's not THAT old.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

its a candy wrap



rfrancisco said:


> Nice ride, but the handle bar tape makes me dizzy :crazy:


----------



## mattawan (Dec 6, 2009)

Here is an older one.


----------

